# 500mgs (what bb,ba needed)



## The big guy (Jul 17, 2006)

I would like to make 500 or 400 mg Test cyp and Deca what would be the Ba and BB
%'s,I tried it at 20% BB and 2% BA and it crashed so I had to lower it to 350mgs which is not bad...or would I have to use EO to get that high of a dosage..


----------



## Mudge (Jul 17, 2006)

Cypionate will be like a bullet, I have only had 400mg/ml and it was rough. I have never heard of anyone getting 500 out of it, that I can recall, but it might be possible. Enanthate, very easy.

If your stuff wont hold with 2/20 then I would give up. What oil are you using?

Test enan and EQ hold great at 500, but anything else is near experimental. Deca should give you a far better chance than cypionate, as cyp is pretty damn solid at room temperature.


----------



## The big guy (Jul 17, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Cypionate will be like a bullet, I have only had 400mg/ml and it was rough. I have never heard of anyone getting 500 out of it, that I can recall, but it might be possible. Enanthate, very easy.
> 
> If your stuff wont hold with 2/20 then I would give up. What oil are you using?
> 
> Test enan and EQ hold great at 500, but anything else is near experimental. Deca should give you a far better chance than cypionate, as cyp is pretty damn solid at room temperature.



I was using Grapeseed oil and EQ was easy what about the test E..


----------



## Mudge (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah Test E does 500mg/ml easily, I use walnut oil.

Cypionate is not as friendly with high concentration because of its melting point.


----------



## The Iron Bull (Feb 8, 2007)

3% BA, 20%BB, grapeseed and EO


----------



## Motorhead72 (May 6, 2008)

*3 / 30*

Cyp 200 - 300 will hold at 3%BA / 27-30%BB every time Bro!


----------

